# 2016 Sportsman 234 Tournament



## Rotor-trash (Aug 10, 2013)

2016 Sportsmant 234 Tournament. All extremely well maintained w/ tandem axle trailer. Advanced Fiberglass Stringer System (No Wood). White and black. Outboard Yamaha 250 SHO (VF250LA) w/ 131 hours. All maintenance done by Yamaha dealer. 71 Gallon Fuel Tank w/ Fuel Level Sensor. 
Hydraulic Tilt Steering. Interior LED lighting package. Dual 7' Screen / Simrad NSS evo2 w Sonic hub stereo and structure scan HD Transom Mount. Marine blue tooth stereo w 4 speakers and stereo receiver w USB/MPS3 inputs, XM capable. Compass. Seastar Jackplate. 10ft PowerPole. Minn Kota Riptide ST w iPilot 112lb thrust. 3 bank troll motor charger. 3 freshwater live wells, two 20 Gallon Rear Livewell, one 12 gallon Livewell Front Seat of Console. High Speed Livewell Pick Up. Large Bow Casting Deck w/ Lockable Storage 10 Rods. Large Bow Fish Box. Bow fishing chair with front mount. Raw water wash down. LED underwater lights. Ugraded camel Premium Sileather? Marine Silicone Fabrics. Lockable Console Storage. 4 gunnel rod holders. 4 center console rod holders. 4 rod holder on back of lean post. 6 cup holders. Rear Fold Up Bench Seat w/ Lockable Storage can be a bench or folds to a fishing platform. 

Extra Clean, Well Taken Care of. Engine flushed after every trip. Stored in shop w cover. Asking $54k. Serious offers only, please. No trades. 2eight1--734-7eight32. More pics available upon request.


----------

